
Alacritty – Fastest OS X Terminal Emulator – Terminal like tmux/alacritty config - bebrws
https://bradbarrows.com/post/alacritty
======
hkmaxpro
Apple Terminal and kitty both have less latency than Alacritty. Alacritty
being “the fastest” may just be a marketing gimmick.

[https://thume.ca/2020/05/20/making-a-latency-
tester/](https://thume.ca/2020/05/20/making-a-latency-tester/)

------
basdftrewq
Were the latency issues addressed?

[https://lwn.net/Articles/751763/](https://lwn.net/Articles/751763/)

------
hdra
last time I tried it, any speed gain from Alacritty has been made moot from
having to use tmux on OSX just to have even the most basic functionality of
window management.. has there been any improvement on that side?

~~~
cipherzero
I switched to Alacritty+tmux on macOS about 2 months back. The only complaint
I have is a tmux one (nested tmux sessions suck.)

Curious, what are the limits you see with having to use tmux?

~~~
hdra
Not that theres a particular limit, just that its unbearably slow. To the
point of it being pretty much unusable if you spend significant time of your
work in a terminal text editor.

This is an issue with tmux on macos to be clear, not with alacritty, but it
kinda is related as alacritty doesn't come with any window management features
so you kinda have to use tmux..

Just checked out the project repo, seems like the warning is still there on
the faq[1], so I'm guessing it is still the same.

[1]([https://github.com/alacritty/alacritty#faq](https://github.com/alacritty/alacritty#faq))

------
jedisct1
Alacritty is slower than the standard terminal, has none of the nice features
of iTerm, doesn't even support tabs.

